# Music player for IPad No Itunes



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

What is everyone using for a music player app instead of the Apple music player. I need one that will keep the screen on all the time.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

LeechTunes


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will give it a try. Is it easy to use while driving


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

t3sn4f2 said:


> LeechTunes


I second this... and yes, it is very easy to use while not looking at the iPad.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, I will give it a try


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Zoom player


----------

